# SNE - Small Tuesday 11/19 Event



## Zand (Nov 19, 2007)

.short Term /6 Am Tuesday Morning Through Tuesday Night/...
Tuesday... Cloud Cover And Precip Will Be Moving In Early Due To Low
Pressure System To The West... High Temps Given By Mos Will Be
Reduced To Account For This. Surface Winds Will Shift To Become
Light And Southerly As The Clouds Roll In.

Precip...a Burst Of Warm Advection Will Trigger A Few Hours Of
Steady Precipitation Across Interior Southern New England.  It Could
Come Down At A Decent Clip For An Hour Or Two...with The Peak Times
Between 6 Am And Noon. It Probably Will Begin As A Period Of Snow
Across Interior Southern New England.  We Feel This Way After
Looking At The Ukmet/gfs/ecmwf 2 Meter Temperature And Sounding
Profiles Tuesday Morning.  The Nam Appears To Slow Which Is A
Typical Bias Of The Model And Think Precipitation Will Arrive
Between 5 And 7 Am Across Western Ma And Southwest Nh.  This Means
That It Should Be Cold Enough For A Period Of Snow.

With Surface Temperatures Below Freezing At The Time Precipitation
Moves In...we Could See An Inch Or Two Of Snow Accumulation Across
Interior Southern New England. Especially In The Nw Interior Regions And
The Worcester Hills, Where Its Not Out Of The Question For An Amount
Or Two Exceeding 2 Inches Of Snow Accumulation.  There Is Also A
Chance Of Some Freezing Drizzle Or Sleet Mixed In Across The
Interior. At This Time...we Will Not Hoist A Winter Weather
Advisory...but Next Shift Will Have To Monitor This Potential
Especially If It Appears That More Freezing Drizzle Will Mix In For
A Time And This Will Be The First Wintry Event For The Season
Impacting The Morning Rush Hour.  Again...we Do Think That
Accumulations Will Occur On Roadways Because Surface Temperatures At
Daybreak Are Expected To Be Below Freezing.

Across The Coastal Plain...the Precipitation Should Not Be As
Widespread And Boundary Layer Temperatures Support Mainly Rain.
However...some Wet Snow Flakes May Mix In At The Onset But No
Accumulations Are Expected.

Precipitation Should Diminish And Taper Off To Light Rain Showers Or
Drizzle Tuesday Afternoon As The Bulk Of The Lift Will Move Off The
Coast...and We Will Be Left With Just Shallow Moisture.

Tues Night... Chance Of Light Showers/drizzle Diminishes From West
To East In The Evening. Low Clouds May Hang Tough For Much Of The
Night Since We Are Lacking A Strong Push Of Dry Air From The North.
Therefore...leaned To Warmer Met Lows Tuesday Night.  We May See
Patchy Fog Develop With Any Breaks In The Cloud Cover With
Relatively High Dewpoints In Place.


----------



## powderfreak (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm thinking 1-3" from Worcester Hills on westward, especially above 700ft.  Several inches should also fall in VT and NH before a change to any mixed precipitation.  This should be a fun little event tomorrow morning as WAA precipitation often comes in quite strong...with moderate to briefly heavy precipitation/snow coming down for a short time...before tapering off to a few hours of light sleet/drizzle/fog.

-Scott


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Light snow falling here at 860' in Northwest CT. Beautiful sight!


----------



## danny p (Nov 20, 2007)

first snow for my area in the hudson valley falling right now!!


----------



## KingM (Nov 20, 2007)

We've got honest to goodness snow sticking to the ground in the MRV. I know that little storm the other day left close to a foot on the mountains, but we didn't get more than a dusting to 1/4" on the valley floor so this really makes it look like winter. Beautiful.

With all the snowmaking weather and the possible snow on Thursday after suffering a few showers, I can't wait to see what Sugarbush offers this weekend when they open. My dream is a few natural trails but either way I'm sure to find some good stuff when my son and I make our first turns of the season on Saturday.

My twins are green with envy that their older brother gets to go skiing this weekend and they don't, but they're the ones with the MRG passes this year and between that, our annual Bolton trip, and the school ski program at SB, they'll still probably get 20+ days in, so I wouldn't cry too hard on their behalf. (Or on mine, because someone has to escort all the ski-crazy kids around  )


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 20, 2007)

I work nights and sleep during the day. I woke up about noon time and was bummed because I could hear the cars driving by and I could tell the road was wet so I was thinking r@in. I was so psyched when I looked out the window and saw a coating of snow.


----------



## Zand (Nov 20, 2007)

About an inch here. Very nice to see. Came down pretty good around 10:30. It's led to a very foggy night, that's for sure.


----------

